

December Does Not Exist In Android 4.2 - coruble
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/11/17/sorry-santa-google-cancels-december-in-android-4-2/

======
jeffehobbs
Look, we have all been there. Counting while starting at zero is fucking hard.

~~~
georgemcbay
It isn't surprising that a programmer made an off-by-one error, they happen
all the time. But it is surprising that it made it through a release without
being caught by some sort of QA process.

------
AdamGibbins
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4798930>

